
Statement Regarding the Accusations of Ted Hill - pulisse
https://www.math.uchicago.edu/~farb/statement
======
pulisse
Amie Wilkinson has also released a statement:
[https://math.uchicago.edu/~wilkinso/Statement.html](https://math.uchicago.edu/~wilkinso/Statement.html).

